# Friars Walk Shopping Centre/Mecca Bingo Feb 2011



## Landie_Man (Feb 28, 2011)

Been wanting to do this for a long time now. We were allowed in by permission of a company that uses the site for airsoft. Brilliant set of blokes, and asking permission is pretty much the only way in for this one.

Visited with Mookster, TBM and a non member. Shopping center closed due to the opening of The Oracle Shopping Center in 2004.

My first ever permissible explore! What a nice relaxed one it was.




















































And onto Mecca:































More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157626034161655/


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to take up airsoft! 

Looks a good explore.

Thanks


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you try the light switches in the bingo room? They are in the room on stage to the right (when facing on to the stage). 

When we did it, all the lights went on, looks much better lit up lol.

Good effort though, did you get any Airsoft images?

Here are my airsoft pics from when we went...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623832514242/


----------



## mookster (Mar 1, 2011)

A lot of the power is out because of pikey damage, and the bingo hall is very damp now so wouldn't fancy the electricity!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah, thats a shame as it really is quite nice in the light...







It's amazing how pikies have even got in as the only way would have been through the roof if they hadn't had the door keys? or had they bust the door?

We have done a few things with the Airsoft guys, they are a good source for access and genuinely nice lads.


----------



## mookster (Mar 1, 2011)

Me and Zotez had a good chat with them whilst waiting for the others to turn up, apparently they got into one of the main transformer type areas, replaced the padlock with their own and had stripped about half of it before Airsoft people cottoned on to it, so swiftly the door was deadlocked, padlocked, and totally sealed.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 1, 2011)

shame people have to steal!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh I've been wanting to do this one for a while. Let me know if you go back fellas!


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 3, 2011)

Great report there. (Jealous). Shoot the caller!!


----------

